# Hertz HDP amps



## Salad Fingers

So after the long wait since showing these little guys at CES this year, and the month or two delay... they're here!!! Well, the HDP 4 is here and the 5 and mono will be arriving tomorrow afternoon. Initial impression is that this is a GREAT looking amp. I love the adjustments on the top for easy tuning. It's also heavier than it looks, which I like. As you'll see in the pics, there is a x10 switch on the A channels for a crossover range of 50-5000 hz, so this is great for all you active folk. The Hertz logo has an orange ring around it that lights up when the amp is on, though isn't too bright as to burn your cones and rods. I like it. Alot. I dropped in in the board just temporarily and it will be moved around when the other two arrive tomorrow. I need to pull the Genesis Profile 4 (bridged on fronts) and Profile Sub because we sold them, and might drop one of these 4 channels in their place to see how it measures up. When I have some listening time, I'll let you guys know what I think. Power specs are in the pics of the side of the box, and the max dimensions (meaning from the outside of the mounting feet) are 11.18" x 6.73" x 1.83". I took some photos of it next to an LRx 1.2k that we're putting in today, and since it's of similar size and most of you have first had experience with it I also have some next to a Bit One. Anyways, I'll review the performance soon!! Oh yea, the mono and 5 channel are just a little longer at 13.54". 

Even the box is really small!!






















































Control panel:









Lit up:









Compared to 1.2k:


----------



## Salad Fingers

Next to a Bit One:


















This is the Bit One on top of the HDP 4, you can barely even see the ends of the amp under it!!









And all three!!


----------



## scooter99

DROOOOOOOOLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's the damage on these bad boys!?! 7 - 800?


----------



## Sound Suggestions

Quick question, are you selling the Audison stuff?


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## trigg007

It's got lights and they're orange! BONER-A-THON!


----------



## Salad Fingers

scooter99 said:


> DROOOOOOOOLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!! What's the damage on these bad boys!?! 7 - 800?


Damn, I knew I was going to forget something. I meant to put that info in the original post. Here it is!

HDP 1 - $699.99 (600 x 1 @ 4 and 1000 x 1 @ 2)
HDP 4 - $599.99 (you already saw the specs on this one)
HDP 5 - $799.99 (70 x 4 @ 4 + 380 x 1 @ 4, 200 x 2 @ 4 + 550 x 1 @ 2)

I think with these power ratings, the size, the price, and the three year warranty if authorized dealer installed that this is going to be a very successful line of amps.


----------



## Salad Fingers

Sound Suggestions said:


> Quick question, are you selling the Audison stuff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


........


----------



## Salad Fingers

trigg007 said:


> It's got lights and they're orange! BONER-A-THON!


Haha, yea I like the orange as well. It sucks that Varad discontinued orange as an option on their LEDs!!!


----------



## ErinH

Are the speaker/power blocks removable?


----------



## Salad Fingers

bikinpunk said:


> Are the speaker/power blocks removable?


No sir, they are not. Do you like or dislike that feature?


----------



## scooter99

TRAVIS, GODDAMNIT, I HATE YOU FOR POSTING THESE!!!


----------



## ErinH

Salad Fingers said:


> No sir, they are not. Do you like or dislike that feature?


Love them.


----------



## ryan s

Are there differences that are more than skin deep? Same heatsink, same hardware, same output, same XO section (within a couple hundred Hertz, no pun intended)...shift a couple things around, move the controls to the top panels and add high level inputs...

And the timing...they're both coming out at the exact same time :surprised:


----------



## Salad Fingers

ryan s said:


> Are there differences that are more than skin deep? Same heatsink, same hardware, same output, same XO section (within a couple hundred Hertz, no pun intended)...shift a couple things around, move the controls to the top panels and add high level inputs...
> 
> And the timing...they're both coming out at the exact same time :surprised:


There are some definite undeniable similarities for sure. Our Elettromedia rep happens to also be the Polk rep, so I'll inquire. Taking a quick look at the Polk site, there are some differences as well.


----------



## Bimmer

my LRX 5.1K is soo big compared


----------



## scooter99

That's what she said! Ya I just got excited as well, although I'm fighting myself right now. I could either blow out my LRx's and go all Hertz with these to save a ton of space, orrrrr keep the LRx's and just continue on with the plan! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scooter99

In comparing the LRx and the Hertz it looks like, and I'm an idiot when it comes to this stuff, but looks like the LRx's are a little better performing am I correct in that? 

HDP1 vs LRx 1.1k


----------



## jooonnn

really want to hear how these stack up against the pdx's and jl's


----------



## rugdnit

Salad Fingers said:


> There are some definite undeniable similarities for sure. Our Elettromedia rep happens to also be the Polk rep, so I'll inquire. Taking a quick look at the Polk site, there are some differences as well.


It's interesting that in some industries it's acceptable to rep conflicting lines.


----------



## Salad Fingers

rugdnit said:


> It's interesting that in some industries it's acceptable to rep conflicting lines.


Good observation. I've talked to him and he is looking in to it for me, so I'll let you guys know. He is really way more in to home theater equipment, and I think that is more what he does with Polk line.


----------



## rsutton1223

I have one of these coming in. Thanks for making me even more impatient about it!


----------



## voodoosoul

Is there a bass knob for the mono block?


----------



## khanhfat

Im used to the size of old HP amp and man these are really small . The Polk and the hertz sure looks similar, probably they use the same manufacturers for accessories like heatsinks and connectors. Same with DLS amps , their connectors are the same with other ones as well such as TRU or Groundzero.


----------



## scooter99

I just posted up my for sale thread, so hopefully that stuff goes quickly. As it does, Travis, i'll be sending you money for some of these babies!


----------



## quality_sound

Wow, 4 days and DS-21 hasn't come in bashing these yet? He's slipping... lol


----------



## ryan s

We're still waiting to see the Polk/Hertz relationship with regards to these amps...Jay will probably be along shortly afterwards if the differences turn out to be only badge-deep :laugh:

Oh, while we're here...why does Hertz/Audison always overrate their amps compared to the CEA number?


----------



## slade1274

jooonnn said:


> really want to hear how these stack up against the pdx's and jl's


Hope to have them up and going by the weekend.... don't know if I'll be up at the MECA comp in SC on Saturday or not.



rsutton1223 said:


> I have one of these coming in. Thanks for making me even more impatient about it!



two more sleeps


----------



## rsutton1223

slade1274 said:


> two more sleeps


Sweeeet.


----------



## jooonnn

slade1274 said:


> Hope to have them up and going by the weekend.... don't know if I'll be up at the MECA comp in SC on Saturday or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two more sleeps


It was cancelled I believe


----------



## scooter99

Ok I have to unsubscribe to this thread. The more it pops up the more I wanna cry! Beautiful amps!


----------



## lwchin

Just got my hands on a HDP5 and hope to install this weekend, will let post once I have a chance to listen and compare to my JL AB Class amps.


----------



## rsutton1223

Ryan at SladeAudio.com got me my HDP 4 last night!

HDP 4 on a DLS RA30










Glowing...


----------



## jpswanberg

Both the Polks and the Hertz remind me an aweful ot of the PPI Phantom series. Similar sizes, power outputs etc. I wondert how close the DNA is? Does anyone know the build house? This may become something like the Arc Audio/Elf/Vibe/clones debates that have occured. Most importantly. how do they sound? JPS


----------



## antikryst

i was planning to get the mosconi gladen one 120x4 but this one looks better. about the same specs... but this has the controls on top. perfect for under seat install


----------



## DS-21

quality_sound said:


> Wow, 4 days and DS-21 hasn't come in bashing these yet? He's slipping... lol


For what would I bash them? Because they are just about a quarter-inch too wide for where I'd want to put them? (Just like the PPI Phantoms and Polks... hmm....)

Has a rep from their company come on here and said that no, they're different from amps that are, from all appearances, the same, only to be conclusively proven a unethical liar?

My antipathy towards Arc has nothing to do with the product or even the price (someone can reasonably decide that it's worth paying more for an identical part because one vender offers better service or supplies a nicer-looking case or whatever) and everything to do with the deliberate misinformation spread by Fred Lynch over time.

Also, it's worth noting that, unlike the various recased Ubuy Piccolos, there are some actual differences here, such as the location of the controls [edit]and the addition of speaker-level inputs[/edit], that [edit]may[/edit] make a real difference in tuning ease/flexibility for some people. 

By contrast, the Ubuy Piccolos sold by elfAudio, Vibe, Wet Sounds, Arc, Eton, etc. only differed in the logo, shape of the heatsink, and board orientation. (Vibe and Eton mounted the board upside-down compared to elf/Wet Sounds/Arc.) 

One could be cynical and say that such moves are a reaction to the power of sunlight as a disinfectant by marketers and actual makers alike. But in any event it doesn't matter because frankly the location of the controls is probably more important than the origin of the board anyway from an end-user perspective. There is so much known about how to make a sonically transparent amp that the exact origin of the board is an uncritical issue. (For the record, in my particular situation, controls on the end >>> controls on the top. So an identical amp with controls on the narrow end would be worth more to me than one with controls on the top. For people with other install locations in other cars, that preference may be reversed, or they may be entirely indifferent to control location.)

Back to these amps. Does the different preamp locations (and possibly functionality; I haven't looked at any of them in depth because all of them are too wide by the same amount for my specific application) mean the amplifier boards themselves are different? I don't know. Depends on how the controls connect. If there's a "preamp circuitry" plug on the same place on each board, and they otherwise look the same...reasonable people will draw reasonable inferences. 

But in any event it doesn't matter. Will they sound the slightest bit different from one another, or from any other amp of about the same power? Unless one of the designers is grossly incompetent, no. 



jpswanberg said:


> Both the Polks and the Hertz remind me an aweful ot of the PPI Phantom series. Similar sizes, power outputs etc


My thoughts exactly. Though it doesn't really matter unless an agent representing one of them starts telling lies about them and is proven wrong. Then that will call the ethics of the firm s/he represents, though not the quality of the amp, into question. Otherwise, simply knowing that they are basically the same size and power, with I/O on the same sides, makes them largely interchangeable in a system anyway.


----------



## jooonnn

rsutton1223 said:


> Ryan at SladeAudio.com got me my HDP 4 last night!
> 
> HDP 4 on a DLS RA30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowing...


man those are pretty!

any word on how they sound yet? ryan have you set yours up?


----------



## slade1274

not yet.... the comp being canceled for Saturday killed my sense of urgency.


----------



## Stewman

Just picked up the hdp 5. It's going in my boat hopefully next week.


----------



## Gcarpenter87

I've Held both of these beautiful amps in my hands and I have to say it was love at first sight! They're going to look and sound great in an all HERTZ Mille setup that I'm designing! All the power and half the size of many similar category amps! Can't wait to listen to them!


----------



## rsutton1223

So far so good! Honestly...with everything I have had going on with the car...I haven't had a chance to really mess with it yet. My front Hertz 165XL's are loving the extra power from what I can hear so far. Crisp, accurate mids in comparison to the old setup, but that could be due to the support of more power.

As mentioned by DS-21, the top adjustments on this amp are crucial to me. With under seat mounting, I can keep the amp out of sight and just slide the seat forward to make adjustments. This is HUGE and makes my life much easier when trying to dial things in.

The only bad side effect to the HDP so far? The small footprint makes you start thinking about how you can add more!


----------



## quality_sound

DS-21 said:


> For what would I bash them? Because they are just about a quarter-inch too wide for where I'd want to put them? (Just like the PPI Phantoms and Polks... hmm....)


Because they're more expensive that the others that look like them. You ALWAYS find something to ***** about.



> Also, it's worth noting that, unlike the various recased Ubuy Piccolos, there are some actual differences here, such as the location of the controls, that make make a real difference in tuning ease/flexibility for some people.


Like this?


----------



## DS-21

quality_sound said:


> Because they're more expensive that the others that look like them. You ALWAYS find something to ***** about.


It takes a very undiscerning person to draw that conclusion from my posts.

I have no problem with expensive. Indeed, I've personally had my fair share of expensive car amps; just last summer I sold a PPI A404.2, a Jello HD600/4, and a Jello MHD900/5. Only with the first one (which I bought when I was 17 or so) did I have any thought that the "sound" of an amp might be relevant.

In the real world, things end up costing what market demand will support, sooner or later. Informed people can and often do chose a more expensive part over a cheaper part that performs the same function equally well, even when they know the two parts are functionally identical. Why? For whatever subjective reasons not related to the part's core function that they happen to personally value. Could be, for instance, the location of the controls. Or they value a brand name (or think the market does enough such that resale value will be high and they're serial gear-flippers). Or they want something different from the pack. Or they like the support network behind the product (corporate, dealers, etc.). Whatever. 

I do have a problem with intentionally misleading people, and with claims of sonic superiority that are simply unsupportable by reality. None of that is in evidence here. 

These amps looks like a nice, well-designed, and hopefully well-executed new product, with a distinguishing feature from other new amps directly comparable in form factor and output ratings. (Perhaps price as well; I haven't paid any attention to what any of them cost because they're too wide to be useful to me right now.) Moreover, since they're currently shipping, they may also be getting a jump in the market over other new amplifiers directly comparable in form factor and output ratings. (I don't believe the PPI Phantoms are shipping yet, though I don't know one way or another about the Polks.)

Nobody, you'll note, has made any idiotic claims about the "sound" of these (by all indications) perfectly competent amps. If they do turn out to have a "sound," then my assumption that they are perfectly competent will turn out to have been wrong.



quality_sound said:


> Like this?


You know as well as that the only difference in the currently-released Ubuy Piccolo recases are that a few of them ship with the board mounted upside-down. So don't be an ass.


----------



## quality_sound

DS-21 said:


> It takes a very undiscerning person to draw that conclusion from my posts.


No it doesn't. You ***** about EVERYTHING and contribute almost nothing. 



> I have no problem with expensive. Indeed, I've personally had my fair share of expensive car amps; just last summer I sold a PPI A404.2, a Jello HD600/4, and a Jello MHD900/5. Only with the first one (which I bought when I was 17 or so) did I have any thought that the "sound" of an amp might be relevant.
> 
> In the real world, things end up costing what market demand will support, sooner or later. Informed people can and often do chose a more expensive part over a cheaper part that performs the same function equally well, even when they know the two parts are functionally identical. Why? For whatever subjective reasons not related to the part's core function that they happen to personally value. Could be, for instance, the location of the controls. Or they value a brand name (or think the market does enough such that resale value will be high and they're serial gear-flippers). Or they want something different from the pack. Or they like the support network behind the product (corporate, dealers, etc.). Whatever.
> 
> I do have a problem with intentionally misleading people, and with claims of sonic superiority that are simply unsupportable by reality. None of that is in evidence here.
> 
> Nobody, you'll note, has made any idiotic claims about the "sound" of these (by all indications) perfectly competent amps. If they do turn out to have a "sound," then my assumption that they are perfectly competent will turn out to have been wrong.


You do realize these have only just gotten to dealers and no one that I'm aware of has them in a car yet, right? I'm sure this will come up, as it always does.



> You know as well as that the only difference in the currently-released Ubuy Piccolo recases are that a few of them ship with the board mounted upside-down. So don't be an ass.


Those pics were pulled directly from their site. If they aren't correct, that's on them. Also, and you might want to direct your ire at them for this, if you based a purchase based on the pics and that's not what showed up, you'd be upset. Why would they have the incorrect product pics up? The point was, however, the location of the controls on the Piccolos vs. the Arc Minis.


----------



## DS-21

quality_sound said:


> The point was, however, the location of the controls on the Piccolos vs. the Arc Minis.


I'm confused. You're not seriously trying to convince anyone that the Ogre or whatever Mini isn't just a recased Ubuy amp, just like the Eton, Wet Sounds, elfAudio, Vibe Audio, etc. class G/H narrow mini-amps, are you?

Again, you're just being an ass, and for no apparent reason. (I only commented in thread in the first place because you made an asinine comment about me, after all. Yeah, sometimes I fall for troll bait.) 

Please point to _any controls whatsoever_ on the Piccolo board on Ubuy's website. That has some fairly obvious implications.

For your next round of asinine stupidity I suppose you're going to claim that the difference between speaker terminals on all of the in-the-field Piccolo recases and a multipin connector for the speaker outputs (in the same location, mind) on the stock model shown on the website is a material difference.

Based on the total lack of controls on the thing (the daughterboard with the pots on the aftermarket models is present, it just doesn't have variable pots), the speaker the wiring harness, and the plain-Jane heatsink, it's pretty clear to any remotely-thoughtful observer that the model shown on the website is an variant targeted to OEM automakers.

Also, note that the fins-up pic has the board "upside down." There is no fan inlet/exhaust on that heatsink.


----------



## Stewman

Speakers are now ordered to go with the HDP5. I will be running 2 10" Subs, , 2 8" mids, and 2 6 1/2" mids. All are Rockford Fosgate 4 ohm M2 marine grade since this will be going in my boat. Cant wait to get them and get it all installed....hopefully next week.


----------



## jooonnn

Stewman said:


> Speakers are now ordered to go with the HDP5. I will be running 2 10" Subs, , 2 8" mids, and 2 6 1/2" mids. All are Rockford Fosgate 4 ohm M2 marine grade since this will be going in my boat. Cant wait to get them and get it all installed....hopefully next week.


sounds like a sweet boat!!


----------



## wdemetrius1

Glad to see the thread get back on topic...


----------



## slade1274

teasers... opinions will have to wait till wired and tuned.


----------



## ErinH

Ryan, is that your car or a customers?


----------



## IBcivic

Nice rack! Metal rocks

Quit teasing and git em wired up!


----------



## slade1274

bikinpunk said:


> Ryan, is that your car or a customers?


Mine.... everyone around here is real interested in them but want to hear them. No better way to demo.


----------



## jpswanberg

Ryan, three 4 channels? and if so what are they powering. looks very interesting.
JPS


----------



## Petter

Really intrested in how these performs.
If they show SQ I probably sell my Focals 5.500/4.75 and get the HDP 4&5.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Quit teasing and git em wired up![/QUOTE]



^^

X2!!!


----------



## rsutton1223

Nice setup Ryan. I really like the way you are mounting them this time around. Brings back more of the trunk. Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## Petter

Attached is the pressinfo for the HDP series.


----------



## Petter

The german Ampire MX range do have some heritage as well it seems.

















Ampire MX5



ryan s said:


> Are there differences that are more than skin deep? Same heatsink, same hardware, same output, same XO section (within a couple hundred Hertz, no pun intended)...shift a couple things around, move the controls to the top panels and add high level inputs...
> 
> And the timing...they're both coming out at the exact same time :surprised:


----------



## jpswanberg

hmm. Ampire MX amps: 1, 2, 4 and 5 channel amps with familiar stats. see extremeaudio.de JPS


----------



## DS-21

Petter said:


> The german Ampire MX range do have some heritage as well it seems.


Hmm...if Sonic or someone manages to score a buyout like they did with the Vibe-branded Ubuy Piccolos...

oh, wait, all these newer amps are still about a quarter-inch too wide for me. Damn.


----------



## Petter

According to an Ampire dealer, Ampire said they designed these them self and the Hertz model is basically the same but with added speaker input and some changes to the input stage. Most of it is the same. 
The reason it appears in Elettromedia and Polk clothing is said to be a little unclear. 

None the less. I want to hear how these amps perform!


----------



## slade1274

Well, I'm happy with mine... still need to tune and level balance properly but the detail and dynamics are superb- and they are silent.  They do what an amplifier by definition is supposed to; and seem to do it well.

Keep in mind that I am increasing power tremendously as the midrange drivers I'm using LIKE power.

Old power per driver:
60 tweeters
60 mids
190 woofers
600 sub

New power per driver:
150 tweeters
460 mids
460 woofers
460 sub

No surprise it can get louder, but the extra power adds a grander scale to the sound even at lower listening levels. I was never an advocate of overpowering a system just because you can; but with the compact size it was just too easy to justify the extra amp.


----------



## DS-21

Petter said:


> According to an Ampire dealer, Ampire said they designed these them self and the Hertz model is basically the same but with added speaker input and some changes to the input stage. Most of it is the same.


IOW, a little more expensive (I'm assuming, could be wrong) but also with value added for some installs. Sounds like a reasonable tradeoff.



slade1274 said:


> No surprise it can get louder, but the extra power adds a grander scale to the sound even at lower listening levels. I was never an advocate of overpowering a system just because you can; but with the compact size it was just too easy to justify the extra amp.


I've noticed the same in car. Going from ~80-~160-~200 (2 widebanders-2 midbasses - 1 sub) to ~160-~400-~200 (same) provided more scale to the music.

Oddly, I've _not_ noticed the same at home, even with inefficient speakers. 

I wonder if it has to do with noise floor, and therefore listening at deceptively high levels while driving.


----------



## wdemetrius1

slade1274 said:


> Well, I'm happy with mine... still need to tune and level balance properly but the detail and dynamics are superb- and they are silent.  They do what an amplifier by definition is supposed to; and seem to do it well.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am increasing power tremendously as the midrange drivers I'm using LIKE power.
> 
> Old power per driver:
> 60 tweeters
> 60 mids
> 190 woofers
> 600 sub
> 
> New power per driver:
> 150 tweeters
> 460 mids
> 460 woofers
> 460 sub
> 
> No surprise it can get louder, but the extra power adds a grander scale to the sound even at lower listening levels. I was never an advocate of overpowering a system just because you can; but with the compact size it was just too easy to justify the extra amp.




Can't wait to get a listen.


----------



## jpswanberg

Amplifiers | FUSION Electronics. Another one? D***n, I need to find out who the build house is and buy some stock. JPS


----------



## subwoofery

What??? Ampire now owns Hertz and Polk??? Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot... 

Kelvin :laugh: 

PS: isn't it how rumors start?


----------



## jboen

jooonnn said:


> really want to hear how these stack up against the pdx's and jl's


LOL, no comparison... the PDX was swapped in one of our local dealers Porsche's and it was night and day... Cant speak to the JL but the HDP outperformed the PDX not only in SQ but overall fit and finish.


----------



## subwoofery

jboen said:


> LOL, no comparison... the PDX was swapped in one of our local dealers Porsche's and it was night and day... Cant speak to the JL but the HDP outperformed the PDX not only in SQ but overall fit and finish.


New PDx or old? What kind of test did you do for a "night & day" difference? 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## wdemetrius1

^^

X2.


----------



## jboen

subwoofery said:


> New PDx or old? What kind of test did you do for a "night & day" difference?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelvin


New"ish" PDX approx 6 months old. We had 3 installers, 2 sales people and 2 customers who gave there input. 

And when blind A/B tested the consensus was the HDP5 based on pure listening.

So there was absolutely no "analytical data" to support this it was just pure enthusiast listening.

We found the adjustibility of the built in crossovers allowed us to achieve a much more enjoyable listening experience.


----------



## jboen

> Originally Posted by jboen
> LOL, no comparison... the PDX was swapped in one of our local dealers Porsche's and it was night and day... Cant speak to the JL but the HDP outperformed the PDX not only in SQ but overall fit and finish.



I owe an apology for not including the below information.

*"This was a blind, non-analytical test of the HDP5 vs the PDX54" just so nobody gets the wrong idea."

This is a personal opinion *

Dont want to offend or mis-guide anyone. Hope that helps!


----------



## subwoofery

jboen said:


> I owe an apology for not including the below information.
> 
> *"This was a blind, non-analytical test of the HDP5 vs the PDX54" just so nobody gets the wrong idea."
> 
> This is a personal opinion *
> 
> Dont want to offend or mis-guide anyone. Hope that helps!


Thanks... Don't worry, I'm not the kind of person that dissects every single word and turn it against you  

What I want to know is what kind of test did you do and also can you elaborate on the sound difference? Midbass more present, midrange more vivid, brighter highs, effortless, more dynamic, etc... 

Kelvin


----------



## jooonnn

Old pdx or newer gen?


----------



## subwoofery

jooonnn said:


> Old pdx or newer gen?


----------



## jooonnn

like the new ones are all black supposedly and revised


----------



## jooonnn

oh wait pdx5 is the older style still my fault! i'd still like to hear results vs the new hdp4 vs the new pdx-f6


----------



## Petter

The PDX5 have a quite crappy signal to noise ratio.
All other PDX amps are way better.


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi

We have had the HDPs in stock and on demo for a couple of weeks now. After dialing them in, I have done some A/B comparisons between the LRx series. I have to say these little things are bad ass. I am very surprised on their SQ and power! These are gonna be hot!


----------



## jel847

the memphis refrence and phoenix gold sd look very similar as well... i do like the controls on top of the hertz.


----------



## jboen

subwoofery said:


> Thanks... Don't worry, I'm not the kind of person that dissects every single word and turn it against you
> 
> What I want to know is what kind of test did you do and also can you elaborate on the sound difference? Midbass more present, midrange more vivid, brighter highs, effortless, more dynamic, etc...
> 
> Kelvin


Thank the lord! I have seen many get grilled. I am the same way. I did get a little bit excited in my post I will not lie...

I am absolutely in love with these amps... i was EXTREMELY impressed by the level of midbass these amplifiers were able to produce and how effortlessly the crossovers tamed some extremely bright tweeters and brought them to a respectable listening level!

I am not the best at explaining what I hear but lets just say I didnt expect to hear what I did out of an amp the size of a BITONE.

My personal HDP5 will be installed soon and I will be able to better comment but I really liked the midbass response even at factory gain settings...


----------



## christhomaswins

hey guys just read through this thread, lots of news on the 5 channel and 4 channel which are looking good but has anyone demo's or used the mono? 

looking at some options for a new mono and spec wise the hertz is doing it for me, it is at the upper end of my price range, but am quite interested in getting some opinions since theres nowhere around my home town i can demo them myself (rural australia, i have to order everything without listening first :S)

thanks in advance guys


----------



## Petter

Arc Audios XXD series definitely show the same dna as well. Someone have apparently done good job designing the amp guts and selling them to quite a few big names.

Arc Audio


----------



## jel847

the arc xxd only has two sets of inputs (5 channel) so it is limited...
they do have the xdi amp that looks promising:
http://store.arcaudio.com/products/...number=XDI805/1735.0.1.1.106038.0.0.0.0?pp=8&


i do like the hertz with the controls on top, also apperars to be the only one with a x10 switch on the front crossover. dont know if those features will be worth a few hundred extra$ to me as the rest of them are right around 450$


----------



## Petter

Ahh yes. The xxd uses front or rear selectable for sub channel.
Ampire MX series have the x10 switch for crossovers like Hertz.




jel847 said:


> the arc xxd only has two sets of inputs (5 channel) so it is limited...
> they do have the xdi amp that looks promising:
> Arc AudioXDI805
> 
> 
> i do like the hertz with the controls on top, also apperars to be the only one with a x10 switch on the front crossover. dont know if those features will be worth a few hundred extra$ to me as the rest of them are right around 450$


----------



## Stewman

speakers are in the post office today! hoping to get the hdp 5 and all installed in my boat by the weekend!


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi

Just opened one up to have a peek. Doesn't look like Arc Audio. (never thought so) And pretty sure not Polk or anything else. Just Hertz.


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi

It just seems to me the board would have to be redesigned for anything else. Generally the only thing that changes on a manupacktured board is the the printed specs and cosmetics of the amp. If this was any thing else Polk. Ampire, Arc the boards would all be different. Like I said...I'm no engineer.


----------



## DS-21

DynamicAudioLodi said:


> It just seems to me the board would have to be redesigned for anything else.


There could be a connector for preamp circuitry.

But it doesn't really matter if the actual boards are the same. (That only matters if some firm's rep is caught red-handed lying about it.) There's nothing magical about a circuit board.

Given that we now have a collection of new amps that are about the same size and power configurations, it seems (assuming the size suits one's plans, the power is adequate, and there's not a more compelling solution in a different form-factor) that they are functionally interchangeable, but one may prefer one to the other based on the location of the controls, cosmetics, dealer support, price, etc.


----------



## jel847

so what can i expect to pay for the hertz 5 channel?


----------



## Salad Fingers

Still no official word, but I've looked in to this a bit more and the only ones that MIGHT have the same case are the Polk and Ampire. I am still investigating this, and will keep you guys updated as it develops.


----------



## Salad Fingers

jel847 said:


> so what can i expect to pay for the hertz 5 channel?


Retail pricing is as follows...

HDP 1 - $699.99
HDP 4 - $599.99
HDP 5 - $799.99


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi

I get that about a ribbon cable to relocate the preamp stage. But why go through all the trouble of reworking the power input and the preamp, especially in something so small where there is no extra real-estate. Why not just do the u-buy thing. It will be interesting to see some of these other amplifier guts. Physically looking at the amp it seems like the overall board lay out would have to change. Again, I'm no engineer.


----------



## Salad Fingers

I'd like to point out that just because the case has a couple of similarities and the terminals are the same as many other amps doesn't mean that they are the same.


----------



## jel847

Salad Fingers said:


> Retail pricing is as follows...
> 
> HDP 1 - $699.99
> HDP 4 - $599.99
> HDP 5 - $799.99


is this msrp or what we can expect to pay?


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi

Salad Fingers said:


> I'd like to point out that just because the case has a couple of similarities and the terminals are the same as many other amps doesn't mean that they are the same.


I agree. If you don't want the connectors to stick out on the ends of the amps, and you want that clean look. The only ways that I can think of to make your connections would be a plug-in harness or that nice opening (that these amps share in cosmetic design) above the terminals to tighten the screws for the wires.


----------



## Petter

Rotate the HDP4 180° and you will, in my opinion, see quite some resemblance with the internals of the 5 chanel Ampire MX5.
I have not yet seen the internals of the their MX4.

Ampire MX5









Polk PA D5000.5 (i think)











DynamicAudioLodi said:


> View attachment 29474
> 
> Just opened one up to have a peek. Doesn't look like Arc Audio. (never thought so) And pretty sure not Polk or anything else. Just Hertz.


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi

WOW! doesn't look like it was put together with love. Anyway, it will be interesting to compare the guts. I wish I had more HDP5s in stock to compare. Anyone have a guts pic of a 1k amp to compare to HDP1?


----------



## Salad Fingers

jel847 said:


> is this msrp or what we can expect to pay?


It's MAP.


----------



## Zbebop

Update of installed Hertz HDP 4 or HDP 5 amp? 

How does it sound compared with a JL Audio HD 600/4 or 900/5 amps or ZED Audio Dranconia ii amp? 

Any heat issues after the Hertz amps run continous for more than 1 hour?


----------



## slade1274

Ran for 7 hours straight from Atlanta to Tampa just fine. No heat issues even with the trunk packed to the brim.

As far as "sound"; I have no issues at all with unwanted distortions or unruly noise floor; just clean, dynamic sound.

Love them.


----------



## Zbebop

slade1274 said:


> Ran for 7 hours straight from Atlanta to Tampa just fine. No heat issues even with the trunk packed to the brim.
> 
> As far as "sound"; I have no issues at all with unwanted distortions or unruly noise floor; just clean, dynamic sound.
> 
> Love them.


Was it a HDP-5 or HDP-4 amp?


----------



## slade1274

Zbebop said:


> Was it a HDP-5 or HDP-4 amp?


*They* are HDP-4s

Any chance you are close to the Tampa Bay area? They are available for a listen.


----------



## Zbebop

slade1274 said:


> *They* are HDP-4s
> 
> Any chance you are close to the Tampa Bay area? They are available for a listen.


I live in the Tampa Bay area (Brandon). Where are you located?


----------



## slade1274

out by the airport right now. moving to a condo in St. Pete in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Zbebop

slade1274 said:


> out by the airport right now. moving to a condo in St. Pete in the next couple weeks.


I work near the airport...could meet around noon tomorrow to hear your Hertz amp if that is ok with you.


----------



## jooonnn

audison TH K2 coro & Bit One.1 / HERTZ HDP4 / Pioneer DVH-P560 for iPod - YouTube

Thesis 2-way run by an HDP4 (no sub)

if this isn't heaven i don't know what is ~_~


----------



## Zbebop

Salad Fingers said:


> So after the long wait since showing these little guys at CES this year, and the month or two delay... they're here!!! Well, the HDP 4 is here and the 5 and mono will be arriving tomorrow afternoon. Initial impression is that this is a GREAT looking amp. I love the adjustments on the top for easy tuning. It's also heavier than it looks, which I like. As you'll see in the pics, there is a x10 switch on the A channels for a crossover range of 50-5000 hz, so this is great for all you active folk. The Hertz logo has an orange ring around it that lights up when the amp is on, though isn't too bright as to burn your cones and rods. I like it. Alot. I dropped in in the board just temporarily and it will be moved around when the other two arrive tomorrow. I need to pull the Genesis Profile 4 (bridged on fronts) and Profile Sub because we sold them, and might drop one of these 4 channels in their place to see how it measures up. When I have some listening time, I'll let you guys know what I think. Power specs are in the pics of the side of the box, and the max dimensions (meaning from the outside of the mounting feet) are 11.18" x 6.73" x 1.83". I took some photos of it next to an LRx 1.2k that we're putting in today, and since it's of similar size and most of you have first had experience with it I also have some next to a Bit One. Anyways, I'll review the performance soon!! Oh yea, the mono and 5 channel are just a little longer at 13.54".
> 
> Do you sell Hertz HDP-4 amps? If so, PM back a price.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## slade1274

Where in Florida are you?


----------



## Stewman

Got my HDP 5 installed in my boat with two 10's 2 6.5's and 2 8's, all rockford fosgate. Sounds soo good and crisp all the way through the volume. I had it running for about 3 hours last night with no heat issues or any other issues, loving this setup.


----------



## Zbebop

slade1274 said:


> Email once you are moved in. I may have a sound tunning job for you!


----------



## slade1274

I should have some time next week.


----------



## Zbebop

slade1274 said:


> I should have some time next week.


It will have to be in October most likely. I have too maney things on my to do list. I have to make the sub box first and order the equipment first.


----------



## slade1274

Then pm or email me when you're ready.


----------



## jooonnn

slade1274 said:


> Then pm or email me when you're ready.


hey ryan i see that you sold the SRx setup, do you have any other monoblocks available?


----------



## slade1274

The buyer only took one 4 channel with the mono, so I'll repost the other 4 channel sometime this week.

I have one of the smaller SR1 amps... I'm traveling right now, so I don't know the specs off the top of my head.....


----------



## Zbebop

*Re: Hertz subs*

How do you like your Hertz sub? I am looking for a 6" - 8" diamater sub either a 2 ohm of 4 ohm. 

Any issues running a 2 ohm sub with a 4 ohm component speakers? Would the sub be much louder than the 4 ohms component speakers?


----------



## slade1274

No issue mixing impedance on drivers.... but you must make sure what amp and how you are using it allows it to be stable with a 2 ohm load. I wouldn't recommend a 2 ohm load on a bridged pair of channels.


----------



## Zbebop

slade1274 said:


> No issue mixing impedance on drivers.... but you must make sure what amp and how you are using it allows it to be stable with a 2 ohm load. I wouldn't recommend a 2 ohm load on a bridged pair of channels.


It's a Hertz HDP-5 amp that I plan to operate in a non-bridge (i.e. 5-channel mode) So a 4 ohm sub would operate at 380 watts and a 2-ohm sub would operate at 550 watts with this amp. I am thinking of a Alpine SWR 823 sub unless it would overpower the 4-ohm componets speakers (Focal K2P) speakers. Is is best to go with a 4-ohm or 2-ohm version of this dual voice coil sub?


----------



## birmy

Is the HDP5 really light as well as small?


----------



## jooonnn

Zbebop said:


> It's a Hertz HDP-5 amp that I plan to operate in a non-bridge (i.e. 5-channel mode) So a 4 ohm sub would operate at 380 watts and a 2-ohm sub would operate at 550 watts with this amp. I am thinking of a Alpine SWR 823 sub unless it would overpower the 4-ohm componets speakers (Focal K2P) speakers. Is is best to go with a 4-ohm or 2-ohm version of this dual voice coil sub?


I've got a pair of SWR-843D's if you are interested, they were tested for maybe an hour before i realized they wouldn't fit in my doors right.


----------



## jooonnn

slade1274 said:


> The buyer only took one 4 channel with the mono, so I'll repost the other 4 channel sometime this week.
> 
> I have one of the smaller SR1 amps... I'm traveling right now, so I don't know the specs off the top of my head.....


Do you think the SR1D would be enough power to run the two HX300's IB? I think the guy is going to get the Alpine PDX-M6 otherwise, but I know he would prefer Audison regardless.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Zbebop said:


> It's a Hertz HDP-5 amp that I plan to operate in a non-bridge (i.e. 5-channel mode) So a 4 ohm sub would operate at 380 watts and a 2-ohm sub would operate at 550 watts with this amp. I am thinking of a Alpine SWR 823 sub unless it would overpower the 4-ohm componets speakers (Focal K2P) speakers. Is is best to go with a 4-ohm or 2-ohm version of this dual voice coil sub?


Personally Id run a 4 ohm sub with any 5 channel amp if youre heavy with the bass and its not impedance-irrelevant amp like JL or pdx. Better for the amp and you wont see that much difference with a 2 ohm sub.

I dont know these amps though, just my experience with 5 channels in the past, Class a/b as well.


----------



## Zbebop

tyroneshoes said:


> Personally Id run a 4 ohm sub with any 5 channel amp if youre heavy with the bass and its not impedance-irrelevant amp like JL or pdx. Better for the amp and you wont see that much difference with a 2 ohm sub.
> 
> I dont know these amps though, just my experience with 5 channels in the past, Class a/b as well.


I have to re-think the max size of the subwoofer(s). Looks like 6.5" will be the max size where I want to locate them. 
The Hertz HDP-5 amp at 4-ohms is 380 watts or 550watss at 2-ohms. I may have to go the JL audio 6.5" 6w6v3 subs. The vehicles is a 370Z so I shouldn't need a big sub anyway. I guess I would get two of these 8-ohm subs wired to 4-ohms.

Any suggested manufacture of 6-6.5" subs is appreciated. I see Focal make a 6" sub but it is pricey. Does anyone how this sub sounds?


----------



## FAUEE

Salad Fingers said:


> Still no official word, but I've looked in to this a bit more and the only ones that MIGHT have the same case are the Polk and Ampire. I am still investigating this, and will keep you guys updated as it develops.


The Polk PAs have been out for some time, and trust me, they are NOT anything like the Hertz amps. The Polks have TERRIBLE signal to noise ratios, and are very, very cheap. They have a noticeable hiss on them no matter what you do with them, and are in no way an SQ amp. They're not even a particularly nice or good sounding amp, just a small, cheap amp that doesn't do rated power.

The PA series was created for Best Buy to have a small, cheap amp that could be sold on inflated power ratings and be purchased cheaply. If you knew what the cost or them was, you would understand more (to put it into perspective, you could get one of each of the PA series amps for less than most people here spend on speakers).

That's not to say that there aren't others that are more or less the same amps as the Polks made by a build house for cheap. Or that another company couldn't spec quality parts to try to improve on the S2N ratio and distortions created by the amps. But I would say, there's a reason that I passed on buying a whole car's worth of amps for the price of a single amp from most "comparable" brands.


----------



## jooonnn

Zbebop said:


> I have to re-think the max size of the subwoofer(s). Looks like 6.5" will be the max size where I want to locate them.
> The Hertz HDP-5 amp at 4-ohms is 380 watts or 550watss at 2-ohms. I may have to go the JL audio 6.5" 6w6v3 subs. The vehicles is a 370Z so I shouldn't need a big sub anyway. I guess I would get two of these 8-ohm subs wired to 4-ohms.
> 
> Any suggested manufacture of 6-6.5" subs is appreciated. I see Focal make a 6" sub but it is pricey. Does anyone how this sub sounds?


I have a pair of 6w3v3 subs that i bought but couldnt fit into my system for sale if you are interested!


----------



## Zbebop

jooonnn said:


> I have a pair of 6w3v3 subs that i bought but couldnt fit into my system for sale if you are interested!


I amy be interested if their 8-ohms. If so, PM a price.


----------



## jooonnn

Zbebop said:


> I amy be interested if their 8-ohms. If so, PM a price.


I believe they are the 4 ohm drivers, are you not interested in those?


----------



## Salad Fingers

I started this thread for information and questions on the Hertz HDP amps, not for a venue of people trying to sell their speakers speakers. Could you please take this to PM so that we can keep this thread on topic? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zbebop

Salad Fingers said:


> I started this thread for information and questions on the Hertz HDP amps, not for a venue of people trying to sell their speakers speakers. Could you please take this to PM so that we can keep this thread on topic? Thank you in advance.


Sorry, I did purchase a Hertz HDP-5 amp and will let you know how it turns out once it is installed.


----------



## Salad Fingers

Zbebop said:


> Sorry, I did purchase a Hertz HDP-5 amp and will let you know how it turns out once it is installed.


Cool man, I think you'll like it! Last Saturday we put in an HDP5 with the four channels bridged to a set of HSK165XL in the front doors and the sub channel at 2 ohms on two ES 12s in a sealed enclosure. It got ridiculously loud and was really impressive! Let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## Zbebop

Salad Fingers said:


> Cool man, I think you'll like it! Last Saturday we put in an HDP5 with the four channels bridged to a set of HSK165XL in the front doors and the sub channel at 2 ohms on two ES 12s in a sealed enclosure. It got ridiculously loud and was really impressive! Let us know how it turns out for you.


I am going with an active set-up (tweeters on Channel 1 and mid-bass on Channel 2) all controll by an Audison bit Ten. I have not decided on a sub yet. Was looking at an Alpine SWR-843D 8" sub but I have to re-think the area to fit the sub box. I likely will have to fiberglass the sub box to fit in the rear hatch corner of my 370Z. I am not aware of anyone that sell a pre-made sub box to fit in this location other than custom one-off ones.


----------



## 727south

How Hertz HDP compare to Audison LRX amp? The Audison 5.1 cost a lot more then HDP 5.1


----------



## jooonnn

727south said:


> How Hertz HDP compare to Audison LRX amp? The Audison 5.1 cost a lot more then HDP 5.1


Audison LRx5.1k is made in italy, with class AB power in addition to a D sub channel.


----------



## slade1274

actually- two channels are class A biased, two are A/B and mono is D. Also, ton more power with the 5.1k


----------



## Salad Fingers

jooonnn said:


> Audison LRx5.1k is made in italy, with class AB power in addition to a D sub channel.


That is correct. The LRx line is built in Italy, and the Hertz is assembled in their offshore warehouse. On top of that, the HDP 5 sub channel delivers 550 watts RMS at two ohms against the LRx 5.1k having >1000 RMS at 2 ohms. The full range sections are quite different as well, with the HDP5 having 70 x 4 and the LRX 5.1k 160 x 2 and 50 x 2. One advantage of the HDP5 is that the four channels are bridgeable (the 5.1k is not bridgeable), yielding 200 watts RMS to two channels. I guess you would just need to evaluate your power/channel requirements and how much real estate you have available to determine which of the amps will suit your needs. If you need some help with that, I'll be glad to assist.


----------



## 727south

slade1274 said:


> actually- two channels are class A biased, two are A/B and mono is D. Also, ton more power with the 5.1k


Do you have a Hertz HD amp or Audison amp in your car? I am from St Pete Florida, can i hear how your car sound if you don't mind?


----------



## slade1274

Had a 5.1k last year, ran a trio of SR series earlier this year and now running a trio of HPD 4 channels.


----------



## jpswanberg

slade1274, any appreciable difference in the sound between the 5.1, sr and the hd?

Thanks JPS


----------



## slade1274

Amp to amp... probably; but I run a BitOne so I'm tailoring the sound out of any amp making any internal circuitry that affects the sound a moot point.

Plus, you have to keep in mind that I'm running 150w/channel to my tweeters and 460w/channel to every other driver; so that amount of power has much more of an impact on the dynamics of the drivers than any amp brand/model difference


----------



## Coppertone

How do we go about buying these amps? I live in New Jersey and would love a couple of these for my Dodge Ram project. Please please post a link as to where to buy.


----------



## voodoosoul

There should be a dealer locator on Hertz web site to show you the closes dealer in your area


----------



## Coppertone

OK I have Google them have found their site and no dealer locator on my tablet. Is there anyone who has the direct link so that I can order these amps please?


----------



## jooonnn

Coppertone said:


> OK I have Google them have found their site and no dealer locator on my tablet. Is there anyone who has the direct link so that I can order these amps please?


UltimateLocator.com

should probably work, but you can always PM slade or something for help!


----------



## Salad Fingers

jooonnn said:


> UltimateLocator.com
> 
> should probably work, but you can always PM slade or something for help!


Or the OP!!!!!!


----------



## Coppertone

Salad Fingers, pm has been sent.


----------



## Jboogie

Has anyone had a chance to compare the HDP 5 to the JL 900/5? I need to pick up a new amp soon.


----------



## Salad Fingers

Jboogie said:


> Has anyone had a chance to compare the HDP 5 to the JL 900/5? I need to pick up a new amp soon.


We had a guy come in that had a Bit Ten D in his Range Rover that fed signal to a 900/5 and he wasn't happy with the sound (another shop had installed this stuff). He came to us and we swapped the 900/5 for the HDP 5 and spent some time re-tuning the Bit Ten. He left extremely happy with the outcome, but it's hard to say which had more effect on the change.


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

Salad Fingers said:


> We had a guy come in that had a Bit Ten D in his Range Rover that fed signal to a 900/5 and he wasn't happy with the sound (another shop had installed this stuff). He came to us and we swapped the 900/5 for the HDP 5 and spent some time re-tuning the Bit Ten. He left extremely happy with the outcome, but it's hard to say which had more effect on the change.


I'm guessing the retune itself might have had the biggest effect. There was a couple configurations I wasn't too happy with on my bit ten , then I switched to a cal'd mic and voila, I was able to set it with a balanced sounding tone.


----------



## Zbebop

ReticulatingPigeonElf said:


> I'm guessing the retune itself might have had the biggest effect. There was a couple configurations I wasn't too happy with on my bit ten , then I switched to a cal'd mic and voila, I was able to set it with a balanced sounding tone.


I am getting ready to install my bitTen with the Hertz HDP-5 amps, speakers, etc. What was the switched involving the cal'd mic involving?


----------



## slade1274

using an RTA in conjunction with a calibrated Mic..... We got that covered


----------



## barreoty

Morning first post

What do you guys think of the following setup:

Pioneer AVH4300DVD

HDP5 Amp

2 sets of HGX 165's (8 speakers in total)

In a sealed box at mf's specification either a HX250D wired parallel to utilise the 550wrsm @ 2 ohm, or a SX250D wired series to utilise the 380wrsm @ 4 ohm. 

All in a VW Bora/Jetta Mk4 V5

I am trying to decide whether to power the comps from the hu then just get a HDP1 for the sub or should I go with the above and what config for the sub would sound better (not nec's louder but clearer and musical)


----------



## TheHulk9er

slade1274 said:


> Well, I'm happy with mine... still need to tune and level balance properly but the detail and dynamics are superb- and they are silent.  They do what an amplifier by definition is supposed to; and seem to do it well.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am increasing power tremendously as the midrange drivers I'm using LIKE power.
> 
> Old power per driver:
> 60 tweeters
> 60 mids
> 190 woofers
> 600 sub
> 
> New power per driver:
> 150 tweeters
> 460 mids
> 460 woofers
> 460 sub
> 
> No surprise it can get louder, but the extra power adds a grander scale to the sound even at lower listening levels. I was never an advocate of overpowering a system just because you can; but with the compact size it was just too easy to justify the extra amp.



So I am running a set of Hertz Mille components and I was wondering when this head room thing gets to the point of exploding speakers and overdrawing the electrical system? I realize that a clipped signal is generally much more damaging then a lot of clean power but where does it end? Assuming I continue to hear good things about the Hertz HDP amps I was thinking of converting over and given my current and future plans (eventually I would like to have 3 ML700 / 280 over the dash so the 50-5000 crossovers are a natural with the MS-8) and the space I have available the best option for me would be 3 HDP 4 amps. I realize that these class D amps don't draw nearly the current that the old amps did but still will my electrical system in my E46 BMW be able to handle the draw? If I do this the logical break out would be something like this;

ML280 x 3 (L/C/R) 150 ea = 450
ML700 x 1 (L/C/R) 150 ea = 150
ML1600 x 2 (L/R) 500 ea = 1000
Rear Fill x 2 (L/R) 150 ea = 300
Sub 1 500 ea = 500
Total = 2400 

The only one that worries me is putting 500 into the ML1600 but give the above quote it actually seems reasonable , right? I am giving away my age but back in the 70's most home receivers put out less then 100 watts total so having 500 watts going to one mid bass driver seems pretty excessive (not that I think it's a bad idea :laugh. 

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ReticulatingPigeonElf

TheHulk9er said:


> So I am running a set of Hertz Mille components and I was wondering when this head room thing gets to the point of exploding speakers and overdrawing the electrical system? I realize that a clipped signal is generally much more damaging then a lot of clean power but where does it end? Assuming I continue to hear good things about the Hertz HDP amps I was thinking of converting over and given my current and future plans (eventually I would like to have 3 ML700 / 280 over the dash so the 50-5000 crossovers are a natural with the MS-8) and the space I have available the best option for me would be 3 HDP 4 amps. I realize that these class D amps don't draw nearly the current that the old amps did but still will my electrical system in my E46 BMW be able to handle the draw? If I do this the logical break out would be something like this;
> 
> ML280 x 3 (L/C/R) 150 ea = 450
> ML700 x 1 (L/C/R) 150 ea = 150
> ML1600 x 2 (L/R) 500 ea = 1000
> Rear Fill x 2 (L/R) 150 ea = 300
> Sub 1 500 ea = 500
> Total = 2400
> 
> The only one that worries me is putting 500 into the ML1600 but give the above quote it actually seems reasonable , right? I am giving away my age but back in the 70's most home receivers put out less then 100 watts total so having 500 watts going to one mid bass driver seems pretty excessive (not that I think it's a bad idea :laugh.
> 
> Any feedback is greatly appreciated.


With the proper wiring/fusing + battery/alt, the E46 should easily handle it.

And also, someone correct me if I'm wrong. but having 500W on tap doesn't actually mean you're going to be using all of that for casual listening...it just creates more headroom so the speakers don't clip, and I'm guessing also so you can still listen to music recorded at lower levels (-20/-10/etc) at a satisfying volume.


----------



## glennyd

I am torn between Audison and Hertz for amps and from what I hear the Audison is cleaner and more detailed rather then the Hertz are more for power and impact. I may be wrong on both of those comments? I am a home audio higher end guy but I still listen very loud. When they say Audison is more for SQ, does that mean that it won't want to be driven hard? And, does that mean that the Hertz is going to sound better at higher levels?


----------



## slade1274

I've used both and been happy with both.


----------



## TheHulk9er

Any feedback on Hertz amp sound? Is there any chance we will get a review on these?


----------



## jpswanberg

I heard the hdp4 over the weekend on the soundboard at custom car audio in Mesa. It sounded clean and powerful without any percieved sound of its own. I would not hesitate to use them in my next build. JPS


----------



## slade1274

TheHulk9er said:


> Any feedback on Hertz amp sound? Is there any chance we will get a review on these?


Not from me... I'm using an active processor so any "voice" that an amp may impart on a signal is effectively nullified. 




jpswanberg said:


> I heard the hdp4 over the weekend on the soundboard at custom car audio in Mesa. *It sounded clean and powerful without any percieved sound of its own.* I would not hesitate to use them in my next build. JPS


This is the best way to describe an amplifier. Any coloration added to the signal via circuitry in the amp goes against what I buy an amp for....

My requirements are clean power with no noise floor- these fit the part perfectly.

"SQ amplifier" discussions have been beat to death around here with little in the way of changing anyone's mind that has an opinion on the subject; so no need to get into that train wreck in this thread.


----------



## trojan fan

jpswanberg said:


> I heard the hdp4 over the weekend on the soundboard at custom car audio in Mesa. It sounded clean and powerful without any percieved sound of its own. I would not hesitate to use them in my next build. JPS


The only real test is in a car....you can't judge a book by it's cover


----------



## JJDu4

just picked of 2 HDP1's and 2 HDP4's and honestly these are very very nice looking amps. The build quality looks excellent and I chomping at the bit to try them......


----------



## Clazaudio

The thread seems to have stopped here.....

Well I want to report that my setup consisting of:-

Hertz Mille milk 2 tw
Hertz HDP 4
Audison Voce AV 12 sub
Audison BitTen

Is sounding really good. I commute weekly on a 3 hours journey and had the system on at a comfortably loud level. The amp at the end of the journey feels warm to hot but not burning hot. it sounded clean, powerful and total lack of noise at quiet passages of music. I had a good listen to Pink Floyd 'Dark Side of the Moon' and it sounded fabulous. Pop in Dire Straits 'Bros in Arms' CD and again it is sonic heaven. The above package really works well together.

So impressed I'm with the Hertz HDP amps I'm going to use them again in my new Honda Accord Euro 2012 with the following:-

Crescendo Opus 7B 2ways
Morel Ultimo 12 2 ohms version
Hertz HDP 4
Hertz HDP 1
Audison BitOne

This will be installed at the last week of January 2012 and I'll report on how it will sound compared to the 1st system. I've no doubt it will sound awesome. Can't wait to hear the Ultimos powered by the HDP 1 and the Crescendo driven by the HDP 4.

Both systems will be in identical Honda Accord Euros so it will be a good basis for comparison.


----------



## Zbebop

Clazaudio said:


> The thread seems to have stopped here.....
> 
> Well I want to report that my setup consisting of:-
> 
> Hertz Mille milk 2 tw
> Hertz HDP 4
> Audison Voce AV 12 sub
> Audison BitTen
> 
> Is sounding really good. I commute weekly on a 3 hours journey and had the system on at a comfortably loud level. The amp at the end of the journey feels warm to hot but not burning hot. it sounded clean, powerful and total lack of noise at quiet passages of music. I had a good listen to Pink Floyd 'Dark Side of the Moon' and it sounded fabulous. Pop in Dire Straits 'Bros in Arms' CD and again it is sonic heaven. The above package really works well together.
> 
> So impressed I'm with the Hertz HDP amps I'm going to use them again in my new Honda Accord Euro 2012 with the following:-
> 
> Crescendo Opus 7B 2ways
> Morel Ultimo 12 2 ohms version
> Hertz HDP 4
> Hertz HDP 1
> Audison BitOne
> 
> This will be installed at the last week of January 2012 and I'll report on how it will sound compared to the 1st system. I've no doubt it will sound awesome. Can't wait to hear the Ultimos powered by the HDP 1 and the Crescendo driven by the HDP 4.
> 
> Both systems will be in identical Honda Accord Euros so it will be a good basis for comparison.


I am installing the Hertz HDP-5 amp along with a Audison bitTen. Due to space constraints, the bitTen will be installed above approx. 2" above the Hertz HDP-5 amp on a 5'8" wood base. According to the Hertz HDP-5 amp specs, this amp can reach temps up to 176 degree max. This amp needs 2" space from the heat sinks to function properly. In your experience, how long does the HERTZ HDP-4 amp to get hot? Im guessing hot to touch is less than 100 degrees.


----------



## Clazaudio

I didn't stop to check till the end of the 3 hours journey and I shouldn't use the word hot as it is still ok to rest my hand on it. Certainly more than just warm. Wish I could take a temperature reading.


----------



## Clazaudio

If you are following the manufacturer's recommendation of allowing 2" gap I guess you are doing the right thing.

The 2nd install will be done by a real pro installer, one of the best in this country. He told me he'll make a bracket to hang underneath the rear metal parcel shelf.

The 1st install done by an audio shop had it mounted in the boot on the side against the carpeted wall of the boot in a vertical position but the bottom touching the base of the boot. I think that though looks good is bad install as one side of the heat sink does not have the minimum room to function.

I will have to get the amp re-position bummer. Wish I had gone to the real professionals for the 1st install.

You will love the amp for sure. Does what it needs to do with ease. So much power I have not even crank up the volume really loud without bursting my ear drums 
And that I certainly wouldn't do.

Good luck mate and feedback once you have it installed.


----------



## Zbebop

Clazaudio said:


> If you are following the manufacturer's recommendation of allowing 2" gap I guess you are doing the right thing.
> 
> The 2nd install will be done by a real pro installer, one of the best in this country. He told me he'll make a bracket to hang underneath the rear metal parcel shelf.
> 
> The 1st install done by an audio shop had it mounted in the boot on the side against the carpeted wall of the boot in a vertical position but the bottom touching the base of the boot. I think that though looks good is bad install as one side of the heat sink does not have the minimum room to function.
> 
> I will have to get the amp re-position bummer. Wish I had gone to the real professionals for the 1st install.
> 
> You will love the amp for sure. Does what it needs to do with ease. So much power I have not even crank up the volume really loud without bursting my ear drums
> And that I certainly wouldn't do.
> 
> Good luck mate and feedback once you have it installed.


I will post back the install with pics once my fiberglass sub/amp rack enclosure is completed. Did you have any overheating issues during the 1st install? I am covering the amp rack with speaker cloth to aid in disipating heat.


----------



## Zbebop

slade1274 said:


> Not from me... I'm using an active processor so any "voice" that an amp may impart on a signal is effectively nullified.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best way to describe an amplifier. Any coloration added to the signal via circuitry in the amp goes against what I buy an amp for....
> 
> My requirements are clean power with no noise floor- these fit the part perfectly.
> 
> Slade 1234 please pm back. I am in the process of finishing my sub/ amp rack enclosure. Due to space, the bitTen is leikly going to be mounted approx 2" above the Hertz HDP-5 amp. Should I expect any heat related issues?


----------



## Clazaudio

There is never any issue of overheating with my 1st install. Had the system for a month now and I am very pleased with how this amp performed.


----------



## slade1274

Never got a pm if you sent one Z.

You should be fine. I've ran them WFO for hours mounted upside down and they have never approached a temp.that you couldn't touch.... maybe ~125°f Max. Can you put the B10 behind the amp?


----------



## Zbebop

slade1274 said:


> Never got a pm if you sent one Z.
> 
> You should be fine. I've ran them WFO for hours mounted upside down and they have never approached a temp.that you couldn't touch.... maybe ~125°f Max. Can you put the B10 behind the amp?


Theirs no room to locate the bitTen behind the amp. The amp is mounted to a 5/8" thick piece of plywood covered in Dynamat. I may be able to locate the bitTen approx. 3 1/2" above mounted to the fiberglass faceplate that is going to be covered up with speaker cloth. This would allow easy access for tuning! (just a thought)


----------



## AAAAAAA

Don't know if this has been mentioned yet but the HDP series is the continuation of the PPI phantom, Polk D series "clones" but with controls on top... and of course a really nice mark up.


----------



## Clazaudio

Normally I'd question the validity of your claim but I check out the PPI Phantom and the Polk D series and I can see how similar they are. I'm happy to read the good PASMAG review of the PPI Phantom.

I have to admit that I'm surprised at this revelation but it didn't change my perception of the Hertz HDP amps. I like the Hertz implementation of it with the controls on top and overall an amp stylishly made and of good quality. Most of all it is still 'cheap' for the amount of clean power on tap for my applications which allows me to spend more on the front component splits and the subwoofer.


----------



## Coppertone

^^ I concur..


----------



## trumpet

AAAAAAA said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned yet but the HDP series is the continuation of the PPI phantom, Polk D series "clones" but with controls on top... and of course a really nice mark up.


From what I remember of when you brought this up in Grizz Archer's Phantom/Black Ice thread he didn't agree with this claim.


----------



## slade1274

AAAAAAA said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned yet but the HDP series is the continuation of the PPI phantom, Polk D series "clones" but with controls on top... and of course a really nice mark up.



It has been implied in the past- but just because the main board may "appear" to be identical via pictures on the internet does not mean they will perform identical. Different components with different values or different tolerances will perform differently even if the architecture is identical. Until someone has one of each and does quantitative measured tests I find it hard to argue that they will perform the same.

Think Subaru Impreza 2.5rs vs an STi.... they share the same platform but have some core components (engine/transmission are obvious) that make one perform considerably "better" than the other.

Or, if you like to think German- the M-series of any BMW or AMG of Mercedes....... 

Just sayn'




Bottom line- it's up to the consumer to decide what is justified for the additional hard earned money.... I do believe the published specs on each example differ.


----------



## AAAAAAA

> trumpet


^I don't remember that.

In any case, look at the guts and compare for yourself, it's pretty clear.
very similar board layout
very similar specs
very similar sizes
very similar xovers
same mono 2 4 5 channel availability....


----------



## AAAAAAA

slade1274 said:


> ...Think Subaru Impreza 2.5rs vs an STi.... .


Way off in my opinoin.

More like a nissan altima and a maxima. Or firebird and camaro (when they were made)...

All the same platforms.. a few extra tweeks to show on paper one is a bit better then the next and some cosmetics but nothing major.

For the STI and RS to be comparable, that HDP amp would have to make a **** load more power hehe... and it doesn't.


----------



## slade1274

AAAAAAA said:


> Way off in my opinoin.
> 
> .


And you have a right to it.... just don't peddle it as fact. 

All I'm saying is that the components do make a difference- to some more than others. All you can say as that there *ARE* differences and that *YOU* don't think they matter.... but that's isn't how your comments come off. If you have the electrical engineering skill set and background to test and speak to what matters, then by all means test them and prove your hypothesis that "different" nets the "same" result.

And if you don't like my previous Subaru example- think of it as the WRX vs STi if that makes you feel better. Different internal components of the same block, larger turbo, better transmission. *My* opinion is dead on with respect to the analogy.

As far as the amplifiers are concerned- I am friends with DS-21 and we agree to disagree if the KNOWN differences in component makeup on the same board net a difference in measurable performance. To him they don't- to others they may. 

Back to the car example; why do those buy a Lexus that is just a dolled up Toyota- because they want to regardless if you think the differences matter.


The uBuy mini clone debate has been proven to come from the same build house and the same designs.... this family of amps are still conjecture at this point.


----------



## JJDu4

Damn I hadn't seen that. Thats funny! and scary!


----------



## trumpet

AAAAAAA said:


> ^I don't remember that.
> 
> In any case, look at the guts and compare for yourself, it's pretty clear.
> very similar board layout
> very similar specs
> very similar sizes
> very similar xovers
> same mono 2 4 5 channel availability....


I have compared the Phantoms, Polk Audio clones, and the Hertz HDP amps visually. There is a passing resemblance between the HDP amps and the Phantom amps. Hertz had to have done an awful lot of customizations to make not only different end plates and connections, but also to mount the controls on the top. If I may do some of my own speculation, it is just as right to say the HDP amps are a separate design as it is to speculate they are siblings to the Phantoms.


----------



## AAAAAAA

trumpet said:


> I have compared the Phantoms, Polk Audio clones, and the Hertz HDP amps visually. There is a passing resemblance between the HDP amps and the Phantom amps. Hertz had to have done an awful lot of customizations to make not only different end plates and connections, but also to mount the controls on the top. If I may do some of my own speculation, it is just as right to say the HDP amps are a separate design as it is to speculate they are siblings to the Phantoms.


Yes indeed the exterior asthetics are pretty different.


----------



## AAAAAAA

slade1274 said:


> And you have a right to it.... just don't peddle it as fact.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the components do make a difference- to some more than others. All you can say as that there *ARE* differences and that *YOU* don't think they matter.... but that's isn't how your comments come off. If you have the electrical engineering skill set and background to test and speak to what matters, then by all means test them and prove your hypothesis that "different" nets the "same" result.
> 
> And if you don't like my previous Subaru example- think of it as the WRX vs STi if that makes you feel better. Different internal components of the same block, larger turbo, better transmission. *My* opinion is dead on with respect to the analogy.
> 
> As far as the amplifiers are concerned- I am friends with DS-21 and we agree to disagree if the KNOWN differences in component makeup on the same board net a difference in measurable performance. To him they don't- to others they may.
> 
> Back to the car example; why do those buy a Lexus that is just a dolled up Toyota- because they want to regardless if you think the differences matter.
> 
> 
> The uBuy mini clone debate has been proven to come from the same build house and the same designs.... this family of amps are still conjecture at this point.


Where are these hertz amps made?

I say it's more like a base WRX VS a loaded WRX. In any case... your first example was like saying the hertz amp has the same asthetics as the PPI but with the zed leviathan guts in it haha... it truely does not and it was a very bad comparisson 

HERTZ
Thanks to DynamicAudioLodi









PPI
Thanks to DURWOOD


----------



## JJDu4

Ok so I've got a question about these HDP amps. I picked up four for my System and nowim thinking I should've gone Audison, ARC or another class A/B amp. I've got a Mille 3-way setup for the front and high energy got the rear along with 4 HX250 High Energy 10's. I've got 4 brand new Alpine PDX amps as well the Hertz amps so would it justify spending more money on different amps than what I currently have. I'm going for sound quality mainly and I have a bit one and a Pioneer DEX-P99RS for my processing needs.


----------



## TheHulk9er

JJDu4 said:


> Ok so I've got a question about these HDP amps. I picked up four for my System and nowim thinking I should've gone Audison, ARC or another class A/B amp. I've got a Mille 3-way setup for the front and high energy got the rear along with 4 HX250 High Energy 10's. I've got 4 brand new Alpine PDX amps as well the Hertz amps so would it justify spending more money on different amps than what I currently have. I'm going for sound quality mainly and I have a bit one and a Pioneer DEX-P99RS for my processing needs.


Sounds to me like you have the perfect situation. Try your set up with both sets of amps you currently have and keep the ones you like best.  I am currently running Hertz ML1600 and ML280 with 2 alpine PDX F-4's. One is bridged to run the ML1600 the 2nd runs a sub and the ML280's and I think the PDX amps are pretty darn good - especially given how small they are. The main thing I like about the Hertz amps is they have a much more flexible set of crossovers (but given your processing power that really is not a factor for you). I do believe that if I had plenty of space and money I would go with a really nice set of AB amps but one thing great about the D amps is they won't stress your electrical system as much as AB's so you can feed your system a lot more power (headroom is a good thing).


----------



## Salad Fingers

The similarities between the PPI, Polk, and HDP amps were covered on page one and two of the thread, so I'm not sure why you felt the need to point it out again. However, since you did, maybe we should take a look at these amps to see what benefits one would enjoy with the Hertz HDP amps over the others. 

1.) 3 year warranty (both others have 1 year warranty)
2.) High level inputs with auto turn on (no high level on either of the other two)
3.) Mono amp and sub out of 5 channel achieve full power at 2 ohms (must get to 1 with the other two)
4.) Possible convenience of adjustment locations being on top (as opposed to on the side)
5.) Cosmetics (while the Polk has a black high gloss finish that is great looking, the PPI is HIDEOUS in my opinion)

Now, while I'm not denying that there are many similarities between these amps, that doesn't mean that they are 100% the same performance wise. However, if they are, then the reasons I listed above make them worth the extra price paid for them (or as you said, the "huge mark up"). Also, one can usually assume that if they are walking in to a shop that is an authorized dealer for the Hertz/Audison line that it is a place that is geared towards high quality parts and installation. The same can not be said for the other two. The only place that I know of in the DFW area that Polk can be purchased from an authorized dealer is Best Buy, and PPI can only be found in bootleg **** hole shops run by people who care about nothing more than making the initial sale and the installation being done as quickly and cheaply as possible. 

Anyways, I agree that these are EXTREMELY similar, if not near identical (there are some differences in the internals that could cause a difference in performance), but this doesn't mean that there aren't any benefits with one over the others.

Also, the PPI 5 ch doesn't even appear to be available.


----------



## AAAAAAA

I missed all those DS21 posts. Oups, apparently many others had to.


----------



## Salad Fingers

AAAAAAA said:


> I missed all those DS21 posts. Oups, apparently many others had to.


Yea, that's why you don't see me post on many threads. By the time I see them either the answer has been given 4 times or someone has already brought up the point that I was going to make. Add that with the fact that I'm usually too lazy to read the whole 8 pages, and there just isn't usually a reason for me to bring up something that has likely already been solved. However, I can't just keep lurking because people don't think I am ever on here!! It's all good man, I remember us having some good dealings in the past, long ago, just can't recall specifics.

In all seriousness, the Hertz HDP amps have been working out great for us. We've sold over 10 that I can think of, some being in very high demand situations (all channels strapped down at their lowest recommended impedance), and haven't had any complaints or problems! Always happy endings with the HDP amps for us so far. Very strong amps.


----------



## subwoofery

Salad Fingers said:


> Yea, that's why you don't see me post on many threads. By the time I see them either the answer has been given 4 times or someone has already brought up the point that I was going to make. Add that with the fact that I'm usually too lazy to read the whole 8 pages, and there just isn't usually a reason for me to bring up something that has likely already been solved. However, I can't just keep lurking because people don't think I am ever on here!! It's all good man, I remember us having some good dealings in the past, long ago, just can't recall specifics.
> 
> In all seriousness, the Hertz HDP amps have been working out great for us. We've sold over 10 that I can think of, some being in very high demand situations (all channels strapped down at their lowest recommended impedance), and haven't had any complaints or problems! Always happy endings with the HDP amps for us so far. Very strong amps.


I have a bookmarked folder where I put all the threads I haven't had time to read entirely... getting bigger and bigger every week  
However, I try not to put any reply unless I've read the whole thread first. 

Kelvin


----------



## JJDu4

Salad Fingers said:


> Yea, that's why you don't see me post on many threads. By the time I see them either the answer has been given 4 times or someone has already brought up the point that I was going to make. Add that with the fact that I'm usually too lazy to read the whole 8 pages, and there just isn't usually a reason for me to bring up something that has likely already been solved. However, I can't just keep lurking because people don't think I am ever on here!! It's all good man, I remember us having some good dealings in the past, long ago, just can't recall specifics.
> 
> In all seriousness, the Hertz HDP amps have been working out great for us. We've sold over 10 that I can think of, some being in very high demand situations (all channels strapped down at their lowest recommended impedance), and haven't had any complaints or problems! Always happy endings with the HDP amps for us so far. Very strong amps.


Great to hear all the positive feedback on the these new amps......I surely didn't want to have to ditch them for another set of amps. One thing that is a big big issue for me is space and honestly I don't want to give up all the space most big Class A/B amps need. I think I'll give these a run and see how it turns out first......thanks again


----------



## AAAAAAA

yeah i usually try my best to not be "that guy".

Sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Noobdelux

would it be posible to run some fans of an 5 channel? or do i need to use an channel to power the fans? or could i dip into the 12v`outlet in the truck?

and do i even need them? : P

got a hdp5 and an ep2x


----------



## Grizz Archer

AAAAAAA said:


> Where are these hertz amps made?
> 
> I say it's more like a base WRX VS a loaded WRX. In any case... your first example was like saying the hertz amp has the same asthetics as the PPI but with the zed leviathan guts in it haha... it truely does not and it was a very bad comparisson
> 
> HERTZ
> Thanks to DynamicAudioLodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPI
> Thanks to DURWOOD


Hmmmm... Well, it seems pretty obvious to me that they come from the same factory. Looks like they just flipped the preamp section up, which is cool. They rate at 4x150 and 4x250 whereas we rate at 4x145 and 4x225. Guys, the fact is that there are many amplifiers out there today that use a common board. I know that our Phantom board originally came in the Nakamichi amps that are not sold here. Then there is the Polks that I found out about later. At least Hertz made a cool change with top controls. Their 4-channel MSRP at $499.99. Ours MSRP at $349.95. Personally, I love top mounted controls, but I am not going to pay another $150 for it. But I give kudos for the feature...


----------



## Salad Fingers

Grizz Archer said:


> Hmmmm... Well, it seems pretty obvious to me that they come from the same factory. Looks like they just flipped the preamp section up, which is cool. They rate at 4x150 and 4x250 whereas we rate at 4x145 and 4x225. Guys, the fact is that there are many amplifiers out there today that use a common board. I know that our Phantom board originally came in the Nakamichi amps that are not sold here. Then there is the Polks that I found out about later. At least Hertz made a cool change with top controls. Their 4-channel MSRP at $499.99. Ours MSRP at $349.95. Personally, I love top mounted controls, but I am not going to pay another $150 for it. But I give kudos for the feature...


:dead_horse:


----------



## platinum in car

Hello ,my name is Lee from England.I own a car audio shop(Platinum in car) and also do Hertz and Audison. I currently run an LRX 5.1k in my demo car and i am thinking of changing to the Voce 5.1k,but after reading your thread am now looking at 2 Hdp4 and a Hdp1.In your opinion would the extra power of the Hdp be better than the quality of the Lrx/voce? watt for watt a/b would win,but what if you had 3 x the power? can slade1274 shed any light??


----------



## slade1274

Unfortunately I went LRx on a 2 way front stage to SR on a completely different vehicle and driver configuration, then to HDP. I never compared directly to the LRx series I can say that the extra power from the bridged SR to the bridged HDP was quite a difference in my opinion (and a couple others as well).

As I've said before- If I was running without active processing I would give more credit to a particular amplifier "sound" (or as I have referred, its particular voice).


----------



## ZAKOH

A Russian magazine avtozvuk.com reviewed this Hertz HDP amplifier. They measured wattage, noise, etc and also did the listening test. The full review is not available in html web page (you have to wait 2 months or so, which is unfortunate, because you could use google to translate it). However, the PDF version is available for download:

Download

The interesting thing about this review:

* Their wattage test returned 196/326watts RMS for 4ohm/2ohm with 14.4V battery, 1%THD. This is about 25% more than what PPI P900.4 returned in the pasmag review. So it seems like this amplifier does have some advantages over the PPI Phantom, other than top mounted controls.
* THD test, 1KHz: 0.026% 2ohm and 4ohm.
* SNR: 86.5dB 
* Sensitivity: 0.4-6.5V
* Channel separation: 63.5/70 (R-L, F-R)
* Frequency response (+0dB/-1dB): 7.9-18500 (They're not happy because many amplifiers extend to >30KHz).
* The reviewers have done a detailed listening test using their test suite of CDs. This is something that I enjoy reading because they go beyond saying "everything sounds natural.." like you read in every pasmag review. This review can frequently contain comments like "Celentano's voice is placed correctly on the stage" or "the Japanese drums do not sound as frightening as they should". While they nitpick quite a bit, the "listening test" overall seems positive. While these test may seem superfluous, an amplifier that's 1dB down at 18Khz _should_ probably sound different to a trained ear compared to one that is not IMHO. However, it seems like this listening test is not part of the final score they give.

The wattage output seems very impressive. The HDP-4 seems like a nice amplifer to power midbasses and also subwoofer with two channels bridged. Sick power for a compact 4-channel amp. >600watts RMS should be enough for most subwoofers on the market.

The PPI Phantom does seems like a great value if you consider the online price, which is way below MSRP. I have been enjoying mine so far.


----------



## Clazaudio

I can only attest from my own system, that the Hertz HDP 4 amp powering the Hertz Mille mlk 2 tw component splits and Audison Voce AV12 inches sub sounded really clean, detailed and when needed to, very powerful. It's a simple setup. One 4 channel amp, a good set of splits and a nice sub and the sound it produces will make you smile.

I'm moving on to a 2nd system install for my new car. Again I'm going with the Hertz HDP amps because imo they are good value. The new gear list:-

Audison BitTen
Focal 165w-rc (new Elite Utopia 2ways splits from Focal)
Morel Ultimo 12
Hertz HDP 4 and 1 amps


----------



## Noobdelux

anny tests like that on the 5 channel?


----------



## AAAAAAA

Nice find Zakoh.


----------



## Clazaudio

Noobdelux said:


> anny tests like that on the 5 channel?


The previous issue of the Australian Incar magazine has a very favourable write up on the HDP 5. In fact it won the Sound and Image award.


----------



## Noobdelux

il check if they got anything online for that


----------



## Clazaudio

Sound+Image Awards 2012 | Sound+Image


----------



## Noobdelux

found that one too, but tat dont say annything abaout the inns and outs abaout the amplifier


----------



## Zbebop

Noobdelux said:


> anny tests like that on the 5 channel?


I purchased a Hertz HDP-5 (5-channel) amp and Audison bitTen that I soon am to install..stay tune!


----------



## Clazaudio

Noobdelux said:


> found that one too, but tat dont say annything abaout the inns and outs abaout the amplifier


Yeah that's just the award. The review is in the magazine issue number 5 of 2011 which is not shown online in INCAR

However here you can see a satisfied customer Nissan 350z install.
Full Audio System Install Specs & Pics - Nissan 350Z Forum : 350Z / 370Z Tech Forums


----------



## Noobdelux

what i got: hdp5, hertz mille mlk3 pa, + hertz mlk165 + an dynaudio 190 =?? : P


----------



## Zbebop

Clazaudio said:


> Yeah that's just the award. The review is in the magazine issue number 5 of 2011 which is not shown online in INCAR
> 
> However here you can see a satisfied customer Nissan 350z install.
> Full Audio System Install Specs & Pics - Nissan 350Z Forum : 350Z / 370Z Tech Forums


Nice install! The large space to install a sub and amp is not available in a 370Z. What were the crossover settings for your speakers? Is your set-up an active or passive crossovers for the tweeters & mid-bass speakers?


----------



## Zbebop

Noobdelux said:


> what i got: hdp5, hertz mille mlk3 pa, + hertz mlk165 + an dynaudio 190 =?? : P


My car audio set-up is an Hertz HDP-5, focal K2P for the front tweeter/mid-bass speakers and an Alpine SWR843D 8" sub controlled by an Audison bitTen. Each speaker is wired individually to the bitTen. My car is an Nissan 370Z so space is limited.

Off topic: What places in Norway are good to see vacation sites?


----------



## Clazaudio

Oh wow who would have known you also drive a 370z. I just link you the 350z install as it uses a HDP 5. This is not my car.

My car is a Honda Accord Euro and the Milles are run with the passive crossovers.


----------



## Noobdelux

Zbebop said:


> My car audio set-up is an Hertz HDP-5, focal K2P for the front tweeter/mid-bass speakers and an Alpine SWR843D 8" sub controlled by an Audison bitTen. Each speaker is wired individually to the bitTen. My car is an Nissan 370Z so space is limited.
> 
> Off topic: What places in Norway are good to see vacation sites?


the "hurtigruten" is quite good. Hjem - hurtigruten.no

depends on what you like seeing and so on lol.. this is somthing to see as well: Gled deg til GATEBIL 2012! this is the main event if your into cars in norway, although alittle focused on the track but hey.. : )


----------



## Zbebop

Noobdelux said:


> the "hurtigruten" is quite good. Hjem - hurtigruten.no
> 
> depends on what you like seeing and so on lol.. this is somthing to see as well: Gled deg til GATEBIL 2012! this is the main event if your into cars in norway, although alittle focused on the track but hey.. : )


Off topic: Good to know; however, I don't speak norwegian, even though I am of norwegain decent. I will likely stop to see some relatives while on vacation. I'll have to post pics of my 370Z audio install with a Hertz HDP-5 amp and bitTen once finish.


----------



## Noobdelux

Zbebop said:


> Off topic: Good to know; however, I don't speak norwegian, even though I am of norwegain decent. I will likely stop to see some relatives while on vacation. I'll have to post pics of my 370Z audio install with a Hertz HDP-5 amp and bitTen once finish.


ot again found the english version: Visit Gatebil 2012!
Gatebil at Rudskogen Racetrack – 13-15 July
In the middle of the Norwegian summer, this Festival is our main event. At most more than 45.000 people and 8.000 campers are participating on this event. Car enthusiast from Scandinavia, England and even Japan is attending making this event one of the biggest car festival in Europe! Rudskogen Motorsenter has started building a whole new racetrack witch will be just finish for Gatebil this year. A 4,6 km track with a unique track shape with approval for F1-testing, this course will improve the adventure at Gatebil. Rudskogen is located about 1,5 drive south east of Oslo, nearby the Swedish border. Map: Rudskogen in Google Map


annyway, where in norway do you have relatives?


----------



## Zbebop

Noobdelux said:


> ot again found the english version: Visit Gatebil 2012!
> Gatebil at Rudskogen Racetrack – 13-15 July
> In the middle of the Norwegian summer, this Festival is our main event. At most more than 45.000 people and 8.000 campers are participating on this event. Car enthusiast from Scandinavia, England and even Japan is attending making this event one of the biggest car festival in Europe! Rudskogen Motorsenter has started building a whole new racetrack witch will be just finish for Gatebil this year. A 4,6 km track with a unique track shape with approval for F1-testing, this course will improve the adventure at Gatebil. Rudskogen is located about 1,5 drive south east of Oslo, nearby the Swedish border. Map: Rudskogen in Google Map
> 
> 
> annyway, where in norway do you have relatives?


Somewhere south of Bergen. I don't think the town exists today since most of the clan immigrated to the USA years ago.


----------



## ALloyd919

What i really like about these is that they are close to the same vertical footprint as the lrx and bitone. Would make it easy to integrate these for some fill duty and still show them off and look clean.


----------



## CaptainCrunch

Audio Sound and Vision in Arlington did my install of the Hertz HDP 5 and LC6 back in December into my 2011 Honda Accord Coupe and I love this amp. Clean crisp sound from my Alpine type R 60c and 60 coaxials. I just got my SWR 1043D Sub in last week so I will have them box it for very soon. Can't wait for that!!


----------



## ZAKOH

Did anyone see the pasmag review?

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Hertz HDP5 Amplifier


----------



## Clazaudio

Yes and I'm not surprised. I have 2 Honda Accord using the Hertz HDP 4 and 1 and I think they are just awesome value.

One is driving the Hertz Mille mlk 2 tw and Audison Voce Av12 (single HDP 4)

The other driving Dynaudio Esotec 242GT and Morel Ultimo 12 ( HDP 4 & 1)

So much power, not much heat and quiet no distortion just amazing value.

The HDP 5 is the same gene.


----------



## ZAKOH

I am not impressed with the watt output of HDP5 on the full range channels.


----------



## subwoofery

Don't know what is wrong but that's a lot of current @ idle for a *CLASS D* amp... should be closer to 0.xxA IMO 

Kelvin


----------



## CaptainCrunch

subwoofery said:


> Don't know what is wrong but that's a lot of current @ idle for a *CLASS D* amp... should be closer to 0.xxA IMO
> 
> Kelvin


Idle power amp on 2.8A 
Idle power amp off 0.04MA

Also that review stated wrong wattage output per channel @4 ohms, it said 60w and it's really 70w x 4 @4 ohms

http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/Doc/hertz_HDP5_tech_eng.pdf


----------



## Salad Fingers

ZAKOH said:


> I am not impressed with the watt output of HDP5 on the full range channels.


77 x 4 @ 4 ohm @14.4v, so it's living up to its published ratings. What do you want it to be?


----------



## ZAKOH

Salad Fingers said:


> 77 x 4 @ 4 ohm @14.4v, so it's living up to its published ratings. What do you want it to be?


Well the rating is kind of low to begin with. I'd prefer to run more power to a midbass driver.


----------



## jimborpa

I have one with w910 to H700 to HDP5 to Eric Stevens ultra MH, X65 mids and pair of Hybrid Audio I6SW subs under front seats. First class D amp to sound good on hlcd. Only noise I have is from the H700. I'm impressed with the amp. Will be getting a second one in an couple of weeks. It will be twice as nice.


----------



## Noobdelux

CaptainCrunch said:


> Idle power amp on 2.8A
> Idle power amp off 0.04MA
> 
> Also that review stated wrong wattage output per channel @4 ohms, it said 60w and it's really 70w x 4 @4 ohms
> 
> http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/Doc/hertz_HDP5_tech_eng.pdf


great find


----------



## buddha4

I am running the HDP 4 for the motorcycle with Hertz HSK 165 in the fairing and Hertz HCX 130 off the tour pack. Sounds great even at highway speeds


----------



## tyroneshoes

Where can I purchase the 5 channel?


----------



## zemone

So noob to the board...so bare with me. I'm looking for a system for my car and have been narrowing it down to Hertz/Audison. I've read the whole thread and I know the differences between HDP 5 vs the AV5.1k are big, but was wondering if anyone has done a side by side. A few local shops keep pushing me to the Voce speakers with the AV. I've inquired about the HDP and they keep telling me the amp won't drive those speakers. Based on the comments in this thread I would think the HDP would be a good option...

Any help?

Thanks


----------



## Clazaudio

Of course they would. I even have a HDP 4 driving the Hertz Milles which I pick over the Voce AV K6. They sounded brilliant.


----------



## zemone

Yea the demo car I listened to had the milles as well. The Av is twice the cost. Its just frustrating cuz they didn't have the hertz setup for demo. The place was a referral from a buddy which makes it tough because I was hoping to get a straight answer. I know speakers are personal preference but is anyone running the hsk165xl? they didnt have those setup either. Kept hearing the voces were way better for around the same price.

Uggghh


----------



## Clazaudio

Side by side comparison between the Milles and the Voce the Milles definitely sounded better but at almost twice the cost.

Between the Voce and the HSK 165xl I'll take the Voce it's just more SQ clinical but then again you might prefer the HSK.

That said I'm running DynAudio Esotec 242gt with Morel Ultimo 12" sub now in my new car and again it sounded better - still powered by HDP 4 & 1


----------



## tyroneshoes

where can I buy these amps? I want the 5 channel. Any dealers reading this, PM me.


----------



## JWAT15

I have a pair of HERTZ HDP1 mono amps and a HDP5 for sale if anyone is interested shoot me a msg


----------



## NonSenCe

reviving old dead topic instead of starting anew.. 

does anyone know how much ACTUAL power does the Hertz HDP1 really make rms? or did i miss it mentioned here in this thread..?

i understood that multichannel versions made more than their ratings in tests.. same thing with the mono amp? 

reason i ask.. i saw HDP1 advertised in discount sale for about 300dollars (here in europe). and it is so small that it would be so much easier to install than many comparable amplifiers are.


----------



## Salad Fingers

NonSenCe said:


> reviving old dead topic instead of starting anew..
> 
> does anyone know how much ACTUAL power does the Hertz HDP1 really make rms? or did i miss it mentioned here in this thread..?
> 
> i understood that multichannel versions made more than their ratings in tests.. same thing with the mono amp?
> 
> reason i ask.. i saw HDP1 advertised in discount sale for about 300dollars (here in europe). and it is so small that it would be so much easier to install than many comparable amplifiers are.


I didn't see this before or I would have responded. I've never tested actual output at any of the amps we have done, but the amp is no joke. Very strong, I would say at least rated power depending on your charging/electrical system. 

As a side note, there is a new Hertz line that will be available in the next week or two called the HCP. It will be a line with similar proportions as the HDP but at a more cost conscious price point. There are five models (mono, 2 ch, two 4 ch, and a 5 ch), and the line is replacing HE. The HCP1 will provide 700 RMS to 2 ohm with a footprint of only >8.5" x >7.5" x >2". If you guys want more info just post up here that you do and I'll make a new thread with all of the models/specs/prices and put the link here. Or PM me. Either way.


----------



## Devourment

Salad Fingers said:


> I didn't see this before or I would have responded. I've never tested actual output at any of the amps we have done, but the amp is no joke. Very strong, I would say at least rated power depending on your charging/electrical system.
> 
> As a side note, there is a new Hertz line that will be available in the next week or two called the HCP. It will be a line with similar proportions as the HDP but at a more cost conscious price point. There are five models (mono, 2 ch, two 4 ch, and a 5 ch), and the line is replacing HE. The HCP1 will provide 700 RMS to 2 ohm with a footprint of only >8.5" x >7.5" x >2". If you guys want more info just post up here that you do and I'll make a new thread with all of the models/specs/prices and put the link here. Or PM me. Either way.


Are these available yet, Travis?


----------



## ZAKOH

NonSenCe said:


> reviving old dead topic instead of starting anew..
> 
> does anyone know how much ACTUAL power does the Hertz HDP1 really make rms? or did i miss it mentioned here in this thread..?


If you're still interested, I just run into a test by a russian web site. The voltage used in this test is 12.5V, so the result will be lower by quite a bit of the true rating at 14.4V (perhaps by a quarter or so?)

Result:

4ohm: 580
2ohm: 880

The way I see it, with engine running this amplifier should go effortlessly over 1kilowatt RMS at 2ohm.

(Google translation)


PS: the web site also tested the HDP4 and HDP5. I could find a link..


----------



## NonSenCe

indeed. i found that same magazine site too few days ago. (they have tested alot of things there) but didnt think about to add it here. 

this is the direct link to the hertz mono amp test results:
_nvermind this it dont work like this.._
Òåñò îäíîêàíàëüíûõ óñèëèòåëåé. Óñèëèòåëü Hertz HDP 1 - avtozvuk.com (but its in russian.. so type that link into google search box.. it finds it ok, then just choose google translate.. and it opens the page in more easier to undertand form to non russian speakers.)

edit:
ok didnt work like that. sorry.

try this in google search box: Hertz HDP 1 avtozvuk.com 

avtozvuk is the magazines name i think.


----------



## Salad Fingers

Devourment said:


> Are these available yet, Travis?


These are available. We'll have them in the store around the end of the month!


----------



## releasedtruth

For those of us with the old school Alpine PDX-5s that have been considering a bandpassable 5 channel to replace, the HDP 5 looks great. Have not seen a PDX-V9 comparison, however. Def price advantage on the Alpines.


----------



## Noobdelux

remember you can run the hdp5 in 3 channel mode as well


----------

